# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملات الحج....... افيدونا

## yazaati

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و براكاته
خواتي يلي يعرف حملات الحج و اسعارهم في الدولة يخبرنا عنها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## @مبدعه@



----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي 


هديـــة ^^
**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## شوكليت توي

ماعندي فكره

----------


## كازو ترف

نصيحه لوجه الله عليج بحملة أبناء السويدي
ما شاء الله عليهم الكل يمدح خدماتهم المتميزه
لله الحمد أنا حجيت السنه اللي فاتت مع حمله ثانيه لكن صديقاتي اللي سافروا مع حملة أبناء السويدي ذكروا لي خدمات مميزه جدا
على فكره هم في رأس الخيمه و أبو ظبي لكن ياخذون حجاج من كل الإمارات

----------


## أمـ فيصل

للرفـــــــــــع

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## أم دانووه

*الغلاااا الحمد لله حجيت العام و توفقنا مع حملة و ما كنا نعرفها بس رب العالمين وفقنا فيها .

نحن من بوظبي و هم طبعا من الشارجة الحملة .

البرنامج فيه : 

المدينة مع الزيارة لجميع المناطق المشهورة .

المواصلات متوفرة في كل سيرة و ردة .

الفندق 5 نجوم و يشمل بوفيه لجميع الوجبات و امانة و الله الفندق روعة 

و كانت فيه البعثة الإماراتيه للحج معانا في نفس الفندق .

تمينا ممكن 5 ايام .و الجماعة قايمين بكل شي نحتاجه صراحه .

====

الرحلة لمكة و السكن كان في بناية كاملها تابعة للحملة بس حجاجنا اللي فيها .

المواصلات موفرين 6 باصات يودونج و يبونج بدون ما يتريون لين تنترس بخلق الله مجرد انه يحضر عدد معين

عند الباص خلاص يتحرك الباص في رحلته .

البوفيه موفرين فطور و غدا و عشاء و كله طباخين هناك يسوون اكل اماراتي رهيب و الله .

و الفوالة على مدار 24 ساعة في كل دور تحصلينها و كل شي نظيف . و مال استخدامج انتي فقط .

بالنسبة لمناسك الحج و هذا الأهم :

اختي الحملة يشتغلون مع ناااس كثااااار يضبطون لهم الطلعة و الوقت بالدقايق عشان يحافظون على حجاجهم

يعني من ناحية انج تتعبين او تضيعين لا تحاتين لنهم بعد .يعطونج بطايق موبايل عند الوصول .

طبعا موفرين شيخ للحملة + دكتور وعدة و كل شي الحمد لله .

انا يتني وعكة صحية عند الحرم و كلهم اعتمرو و خلصو و انا وريلي تمينا آخر شي 

و الله العظيم انه راعي الحملة تم فالحر 4 ساعات يتريانا بالرغم من انه قلنا له خلاص روح و احنا ندل و كل شي .

كانو يشاورون رياييلنا في كل صغيرة و كبيرة . 

موفرين خيمة 5 نجوم في منى شرات الأبراج بالضبط ز و الزين فيها انها عند الجسر مال رمي الجمرات على طول .

و مسكرينها بأبواب حديد و فيها حمامات تلق من النظافة و ربي ....الخادمات ينظفنها كل ثانية يختي .

و النوم فيها مريح و التكييف و أبواب و كل شي و جدرانها مصبوغة هب خيمة عادية .

في عرفات . الخيمة بعد لنه ماشي غيرها و الاكل كله فريش يشوون هناك و غوزي و عيوش و كل شي متوفر 

و مزدلة نفس الشي مجهزين اغطية مال الرحلات لنه بتمون فقط كم من ساعة هناك .

الخلاصة انه الحملة :

راعي الحملة كريم وااااااايد و راعي واجب و الريال مواطن و شايف خير كانج معزومة عنده يحطج فوق الراس .

يهتمون بالامور الدينية و ما يخلون عندج إلتباس في موضوع الحج هب شرات بعض الحملات تهتم في بعض الامور

بس و ينسون انه الواحد ياي حق فريضة .... هب عشان الوناسة و المسابقات و الضحك .

يوفرون لج كل شي بس انتي آمري .

فالطواف الرياييل يحمون الحريم داخل دائرة و الحمد لله تمشي الامور متيسرة .

السعر اختي كان 23 للشخص و عن نفسي اعطيهم 10 من 10 

لو ظروفي تسمح ليه و الله كنت بسير وياهم كل سنة . انا استغربت انه معظم الحجاج اللي سارو ويانا 

كانو من زبائنه القدامى ... يعني و يمدحونه و الحينه عرفت السر .

نسيت اسم الحملة : حملة طيبة من الشارجة .

حملة الثريا بعد شفتهم كانو منظمين لكن من المور الاخرى ماعرف ؟

و أببناء السويدي بعد ...لكن مادري عن الامور الداخلية الله و اعلم .

بس اللي اعرفه انه تقريبا نفس السعر كلهم .

إنتي اسألي عن هذيله ..و إذا كنتي من بوظبي ما انصحج تشوفين حملة من هنيه عندنا لنه كلهم غاليين على الفاضي .*

----------


## العفري2000

أختي رحت عمرة العشر الأواخر مع حملة أبناء السويدي والصراحه ما قصر نحنا 6 أشخاص وطرشلنا المطار سيارتين جيمس وسكنا كان بالقرب من الحرم في أبراج الصفوه فندق دار الغقران وما قصر معنا في شي وهو بعد اللي يكون بتكفل ببعثات الإمارات التابعه للجيش في الحج ويسكنهم في منى في فندق إيلاف منى وأنا عني مارحت معاه في حج وبس كلهم اللي راحو وياه يمدحونه

----------


## أم غيثاني

حملة الدويسان الكويتية ماعليها كلام كل شي اوكيه ماعدا حمامات منى وانتوا بكرامه بس مايهم
علشان كنا نروح منى في الليل فقط مبيت ومن بعد صلاة الفجر على السكن الخاص 

بنايه حق النساء وعلى باب يتسكر وممنوع دخول الرجال لدرجة انج تاخذين راتج في اللبس والحركة 
وطبعا الأكل بوفيه ريوق غدا وعشاء كل ما لذ وطاب غير الفواله عند كل طابق حاطين لج كل شي من شاي قهوه بسكوت عصاير لبن و و و و 

عند الوصول يعطونج بطاقة تلفون مع رصيد والباصات متوفره ومكيفة وفيها مرطبات من عصاير وماي 
واحلى شيء بصراحه الداعيات الإسلاميات الموجودات وإلقاء المحاضرات والدروس الدينية وصلاة الجماعة على كل فرض .

اما يوم العيد تعالي وشوفي كأنج في بيتج كل وحدة تبارك وتسلم وتعايد على أختها والدخون والعود والعطورحتى فوالة العيد مانسوها من باتشي وحلويات وبسكوت وشو اللبس والكشخة ماتوقعت كل هذا عاد تعرفين خواتنا الكويتيات ماشاء الله عليهن كشيخات والله وواااااااااااايد طيبات 
والمسابقات الثقافية في اول يوم العيد سمرة العيد وقبل مانسافر وزعونا هدايا بسيطه من شيل وعطر كريمي 
وعود وكفر حق المصحف 

الصراحة الحمله كانت واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد زينه بس لولا حمامات منى المشتركه
ا
لطيران كان على طيران الإمارات.

الأسعار نحن قص علينا المندوب الموجود في دبي وخذ على الشخص الواحد 25 ألف درهم 
يوم سألنا خواتنا الكويتيات عن الأسعار قالوا دفعوا على ما اعتقد حوالي 1300 دينار أو أكثر بشوي 
يعني أقل عن 25 ألف بوااااااااااااااااااايد 

نصيحة: إذا بغيت تحجزين احجزي من الفرع الرئيسي في الكويت حتى مسؤليين الحمله قالوا حق ريلي وأخوانه مره ثانيه احجزوا من عندنا دايركت وما عليكم من المندوب إلي في دبي.

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

السلام عليكم اختي نصيحه لوجه الله لاتسيرين على حمله البرج سرت عليها السنه الماضيه خذو عني ثلاثين الف عالفاضي ما عندهم نظام ابد واسالي عنها ماحد ميمدحها

----------


## أم ريونه

أنا بعد أبي أسير الحج هالسنه إن شاءالله وأدور على حملة زينه و سعرها زين بس للحين اندور والله يسر لنا ولكم إن شاءالله
يالله نتريا رايكم بناات لأن فيكم الخير والبركه

----------


## العصيده

فوووووووووق

----------


## العفري2000

حملة أبناء السويدي تاخذ السنه للحج 30 ألف وخدماتها ما شاء الله كل يمدحها

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله ييسر لنا

----------


## بنتـ DXB

حملة الغصن يمدحونها

----------


## el_k7eela

الله يبلغنا

----------


## بنت الفلاني

دوري الحملة الي تطبق السنه 


للاسف سرت ويا حملة اماراتية مشتركة مع حملة كويتيه 


مول ما طبقو النا السنه الله يسامحهم

----------


## النجلاء

*حملة ( لبيك ) 
اسعارهم على حسب العدد كل ما كان عددكم اكثر كان السعر افضل 

حملة ممتازة و متميزة .. طبقو الي كان فالعقد تماما .. و دايما نوصل اول الناس الحمدلله ..

موفرين لنا كل شي الحمدلله*

----------


## yazaati

حبايبي ........... شكرا لكل يلي فادنا منكم بالموضوع ....... و انشالله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## Sharooof

حملة الفجر .. وايد اوكي
وسعرهم مناسب بالنسبة لباقي الحملات
18600 للحج السريع

الله يوفقج وييسرلج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## yazaati

استغفر الله ة اتوب اليه

----------


## الكهربجية

شو رايكم في حملة الدوسري الكويتيه مع خليفة المحرزي ؟؟ حد سار وياهم ؟

----------


## perfectionist

أنا بعد ادور حملة بس ادور غرفة ثنائيه لانه بنسير انا وريلي روحنا ومابا ايلس ويا مجموعه ابا ايلس وياه..اللي مجربه الغرف الثنائيه تفيدني جزاها الله خير

----------


## عطر البنفسج

للرفع ..

لمزيد من التجارب والإفاده جزاكم الله خير ^^..

----------


## miss rose

خواتي حد منكم جرب حملة الرواد ؟

----------


## يحراويه

> حملة الفجر .. وايد اوكي
> وسعرهم مناسب بالنسبة لباقي الحملات
> 18600 للحج السريع
> 
> الله يوفقج وييسرلج ان شاءالله


اختي وين مكاااااهم ولا رقمهم؟؟

----------


## lollypop.84

نحن سجلنا فالنداء من الشارجة 
ما نعرفها بس على اساس ربيع اخوي يروح مع اهله واهله مجربيها ويمدحونها 

الله ايسرها لنا ياااااااااارب

----------


## @حي الحياه@

اختي وأخويه بعد سجلو في النداء

----------


## الثريا محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي ولاحملة اماراتية نقول انها احسن حملة

الاسعار نار بثلث السعر تحصلين حملات خليجية ومع شيوخ من اشهر الشيوخ مثل العوضي والعريفي

نصيحة سالو عن افضل حملات الكويت او السعودية بتحصلون افضل حملة بعشر الاف درهم

حجزوا

والله ان اغلى حملات الخليج هي الاماراتية وخدماتهم ماتشرف

من حجوزات ويوم عرفة وغيرة

وراجعوا شكاو الحجاج العام واولة العام

اني عني انا وربيعاتي مقاطعين حملات بوظبي من ارفعوا اسعارهم

وحملة المحرزي روعة لكن المقاعد محدودة يمكن خمسين بس

ان حصلتي حجزي

والي تبي تحج مع ريلها

نصيحة لابد من الاختلاط بالبشر وذوق معناة ومشقة الحج

لو اقدر احج

بحجز في ارخص حملة بس عشان افضى للعبادة مااقعد في غرف مكيفه مع ام سعيد وبنت بطي وحرمة خلفان

وضيع حجتنا بسوالف الدنيا

وفقتكم والله يبلغنا ويبلغكم

امين

----------


## خلونا نفرح

حمله المحرزي يمدوحونها

----------


## الماركه شما

الحملات السعوديه رخيصه بس ما اعرف اسمائهم ياخذون 14 الف على الشخص اسعار معقول ما اعرف اسماء بليز ما بي رسايل خاصه

----------


## قلوووووووب

شي حملات في دبا رخيصة بالبر ياخذون تقريبا 13 الف والطيران أظن 18 الف والكل يروح عندهم لأنهم زينين

----------


## SPY

خواتي

انا حجزت هالسنة ف حملة الفجر ع الحج السريع بـ 21500درهم، والغرفة ثلاثية،، ورحت لممكتبهم ف دبي وشفت الصور والفيديو مال السنة اللي طافت وارتحت لهم وحجزت عندهم،، طبعا كل ما زادوا عدد الاشخاص ف الغرفة يقل السعر..

والاخت راعية فزعة رايحة السنة اللي طافت وتواصلت وياها وريحتني أكثر..

منو تبا تشاركني السكن!! عندي سريرين فاضيين " اونه ع كيفي اقسم"

الله ييسر لنا الحج بإذنه ويحفظ لنا عيالنا وأهلنا اللي ما قصروا وتكفلوا يربوهم عشان نحج...
آمييين

----------


## happy mom

الله يوفقج .....و يرزقنا الحج

----------


## ريد 2020

> بحجز في ارخص حملة بس عشان افضى للعبادة مااقعد في غرف مكيفه مع ام سعيد وبنت بطي وحرمة خلفان
> 
> وضيع حجتنا بسوالف الدنيا
> 
> وفقتكم والله يبلغنا ويبلغكم
> 
> 
> امين




ضحكتني اختي . فعلا في ناس يسيروون كشته ووناسه بس
بغض النظر عن العباده .

بس من ناحيـه ثانيه ممكن الشخص يختار له حمله مناسبه السعر .. وخدمات زينه

حتى يتفرغ للعبــادة


الله يرزقنا الحج إن شاء الله

----------


## فردوس.

الحمداللة رب العالمين

----------


## متى أعود

الله يسهل علينا الحج

----------


## سهارى1

حملة أبناء السويدي سيري وإنتي مطمنه

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

أنا نويت السنه الحج مع حملة الفجر وأخذنا الحج السريع ب 22500 للشخص الحجره الثلاثيه وواااايد سامعه ناس يمدحونهم فانشاءالله يكونون اوووووووكي والله يوفقنا معاهم وايسر أمورنا ان شاءالله

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

أنا نويت السنه الحج مع حملة الفجر وأخذنا الحج السريع ب 22500 للشخص الحجره الثلاثيه وواااايد سامعه ناس يمدحونهم فانشاءالله يكونون اوووووووكي والله يوفقنا معاهم وايسر أمورنا ان شاءالله

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

أنا نويت السنه الحج مع حملةالفجر وأخذنا الحج السريع مع الحجره الثلاثيه ب 22500 وان شاءالله تكون اووووووكي لانه وااايد ناس يمدحونها والله ايسر أمورنا ويوفقنا بحجنا معاهم ان شاءالله

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

سوووووووووري الإيباااااااد علق فطلع الرد اكثر عن مره السموووووووووحه

----------

